
22 tips on how to operate a trade show booth - sagivo
http://calacanis.com/2009/09/08/22-tips-on-how-to-operate-a-trade-show-booth/
======
SCAQTony
Though dated (2009) that was an extraordinarily generous read. If were an
ebook I would have paid for it.

